

Ask HN: Is there a mobile/touch-optimized version of HN? - Sujan

Just got my new Palm Pre, but upvoting on HN is kind of a pain. Is there a version that is optimized for touch?
======
grinich
If you're on iPhone or iPod touch, this is better for reading. Voting &
commenting is on the way very soon.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=993949>

~~~
Sujan
Link doesn't work for me.

~~~
grinich
try this guy. <http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews>

